# Our new s_ngs and v_dz



## The Cack (Oct 12, 2012)

We got some new ones. 

This one's about Connecticut.


This one's not about 2012



Does anyone have a cheap recording studio in the US? We've got some days off on our Kickstarter Promo tour in the next month. We will be anywhere between Pittsburgh to Chicago, then south through Colorado and Arizona, and landing in California.


----------

